

Fitbit Has a Problem – And It Isn't Apple - jkestner
http://www.forbes.com/sites/dandiamond/2015/05/07/fitbit-has-a-problem-and-it-isnt-apple/

======
PaulHoule
Another issue is they have a bad attitude about quality.

Try to return a Fitbit product that is malfunctioning and you will talk to
somebody who is very motivated to deny or delay an RMA as long as possible.

~~~
edwhitesell
Agreed. I know of at least 5 people who have had issues and attempted to get
support/RMA. After failing there, they just buy a new one. The price is low
enough for most people that it's become a throw-away device.

It's unfortunate for customers, but it works out well for Fitbit.

~~~
PaulHoule
In the short term yes, in the long term no.

I bought an ebook from O'Reilly for about $10, complained about it on their
website, and heard from a customer service rep that offered me a refund. I was
told if I wasn't happy with a book they would refund it no questions asked.

Consider now that GEICO spends $3 per capita per year to persuade people in
the US to change their car insurance, they've spent something like $30 on me
on the last decade without me defecting from my insurance agent. It is very
cheap marketing for O'Reilly to let go of $10 on a book because it cements the
idea that O'Reilly is a class act.

Brands that have built up equity over a long time often go downhill when they
stop "doing the right thing". Kraft Mac and Cheese advertises more than ever,
particularly with the message that it is a comfort food from your childhood,
but it is not the same product. Kraft MC switched to milk protein concentrate
sourced from China about ten years ago -- a product originally intended to
make glue, not for human consumption. It increased their profits in the short
term, but it makes the product disgusting so no wonder why sales are in the
toilet despite a huge spend on ads.

